# [H] Black Templar Army - Well Painted - 2000+ points [W] $$ or Trades



## Valhalla (Feb 1, 2010)

I have here over 2000 points of extremely well painted black templars. Included is:

-Emperors Champion with magnetized arm
-Marshal (SM Captain)
-Command Squad 5 Models w/power weapon, dual lightning claw
-Terminator Chaplain
-15 Terminators w/ 2 assault cannons, 3 sergeants & power weapons, rest storm bolter & power fist. (every single terminator has both arms magnetized!)
-20 Marines w/ 2 missile launchers, 2 flamers, sgt w/ power fist, sgt with power weapon
-Drop pod
-Dreadnaught w/ multi-melta (both arms are not glued on so could be changed out for other items)
-Attack bike w/ heavy bolter
-Predator w/ lascannon & heavy bolters (magnetized, and not glued turret, so can be changed)
-5 Assault marines, sgt w/ power fist

Asking $550 (CAD) SHIPPED (anywhere in the world). PM me on here if interested. 

Trades:
-Nid army
-Will consider other army trades

Here are pictures of everything:


----------



## philsminions (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice job! I love the basing you've done with the ICs and vehs. If I was looking to buy an army, and had the money, I'd definitely consider yours. Great work.


----------

